# PC Nutrition First Lamb & Brown Rice Premium Adult Dry Dog Food Review - See more at:



## admin (Jun 26, 2008)

*PC Nutrition First Lamb & Brown Rice Premium Adult Dry Dog Food Review - See more at:*










President’s Choice PC Nutrition First Lamb & Brown Rice Dry Dog food is created for adult dogs. It is made with a delicious combination of ingredients that provides essential omega-3 fatty acids, minerals and vitamins that promote a healthy heart, coat, skin and eyes.

*PC Nutrition First Lamb & Brown Rice Premium Adult Dry Dog Food Ingredients Analysis;*

1 Lamb meal 
2 Brown rice 
3 Oatmeal 
4 Dehulled barley 
5 Lamb 

Lamb meal is concentrated and contains 300% more protein than lamb.
Brown rice is gluten-free and a high grade of grain.
Oatmeal has a low glycemic index and has natural antioxidants. It is lower in glutens when compared to other grains and it plays an important role in reducing digestive issues and controlling blood sugar levels.
Dehulled barley supplies healthy nutrients and fiber plus it stabilizes blood sugar levels.
Lamb is a good source of protein and provides essential vitamins.

*PC Nutrition First Lamb & Brown Rice Premium Adult Dry Dog Food Ingredient List:

*Lamb meal, brown rice, oatmeal, dehulled barley, lamb, brewers rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols– source of vitamin e), natural chicken flavour, tomatoes, potatoes, salmon oil (source of dha), whole dried egg, herring meal, flaxseed, whole sweet potatoes, whole carrots, whole blueberries, whole cranberries, whole apples, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, dicalcium phosphate, sodium chloride, chicory root, choline chloride, vitamins & chelated minerals (vitamin a, vitamin d3, vitamin e, niacin, vitamin c, inositol, d-calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, Riboflavin, beta-carotene, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, vitamin k, biotin, vitamin b12, zinc proteinate, ferrous sulphate, iron proteinate, zinc oxide, copper proteinate, copper sulphate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), probiotics (lactobacillus acidophilus, lactobacillus casei, enterococcus faecium, bifidobacterium thermophilum), dl-methionine, yucca schidigera, dried rosemary.

*PC Nutrition First Lamb & Brown Rice Premium Adult Dry Dog Food Guaranteed Analysis: *

Crude protein: min. 22%
Crude fat: min. 12%
Crude fibre: max. 4%
Moisture: max. 10%
Omega-6 fatty acids:* min. 1.6%
Omega-3 fatty acids:* min. 0.4%

* Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the Association of American Feed Control Officials (AAFCO) dog nutrient profiles.

~ Community Support


----------



## DavidHernandez (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks for the dry dog food review. thanks for the information about the product.


----------

